
"Don't use web standards because Jeffrey Zeldman told you to," Blueprint's class names are OK - david
http://www2.jeffcroft.com/blog/2007/aug/09/myth-content-and-presentation-separation/
======
macattack
My favorite line: "Don't use web standards because Jeffrey Zeldman told you
to."

